# Flushable Cat Litter



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey....

Can anyone advise a cat litter that flushes away????
Im in the UK 

Den


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use "Worlds Best" it is quite expensive but is flushable and clumps really well so no smells.

You can get it from a few online stores

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk

Pet Supplies Store: Pet Planet, the UK's #1 Pet Store


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Chick crumb (feed for days old chicks as in hens) is the cheaper alternative to Worlds Best. it clumps etc

However buy organic

I use non clumping and flush the poos - wood pellets and slicone mix


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Another for Worlds Best...I have to say I find it less expensive than the wood pellet type...I save myself at least £60 every six months by switching to WBCL..

I used 1 bag of wood pellets a week...6 months worth approx £170...I buy £100 worth of WBCL twice a year! Still its fab stuff, I would pay whatever


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I use chick crumbs too. They do the same job as world best, but is much cheaper*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I use chick crumbs too. They do the same job as world best, but is much cheaper*


I want some of this chick crumb... is it exactly the same as Worlds Best? and how much does it cost?


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanx guys 
Im hoping to get a little Devon Rex in 6wks 
Id like to be fully prepared... LOL

Where do you get the chick crumb from????

Den


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I want some of this chick crumb... is it exactly the same as Worlds Best? and how much does it cost?


*£7.50 a sack Bee*



> Where do you get the chick crumb from????


*anywhere that sells chick crumb to farmers Den. You can google chick crumb suppliers in your area*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow.. how big is a sack Wendy? How rude! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL  It's 20kgs*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *PMSL  It's 20kgs*


woah thats a sack and a half.. I need to see where I can get some round here!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It lasts ages
Just put Chick crumbs, then your area, in your search engine it should tell you*


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

thats excellent - its cheaper than normal litter!
I have just started buying sophisticat which is £9 for 16kgs - its ok so far and smells nice.
But somethings cheaper which is also flushable is excellent!

Bee let me know if you find somewhere


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

erm also - sorry to sound thick - but is chick crumb food??


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> erm also - sorry to sound thick - but is chick crumb food??


Yes it is, if you buy the organic one, then there wont be any additives in it, the non-organic ones often have anti-biotics and things for the chicks.

Just as a point of reference, the £10 bag of worlds best is about 3kg, so you can see just how much value a 20kg bag is.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*yes it is a food, it was funny the 1st tiime i saw it was at a cat show and 1 cat in the pen was eating it  i didnt no then that it was edable  but we all live and learn *


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *yes it is a food, it was funny the 1st tiime i saw it was at a cat show and 1 cat in the pen was eating it  i didnt no then that it was edable  but we all live and learn *


Does it not leave a mess around the house if its crumbs when it sticks to the cats paws?

Where am I likely to source it from? A farm or something?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Does it not leave a mess around the house if its crumbs when it sticks to the cats paws?
> 
> Where am I likely to source it from? A farm or something?


I suppose it could do.. Worlds Best is just Corn so same thing and it does track a bit!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Does it not leave a mess around the house if its crumbs when it sticks to the cats paws?
> 
> Where am I likely to source it from? A farm or something?


*It does a little bit, but I have tracking mats outside my litter trays I also found that unlike worlds best, chick crumbs don't go down to that fine powdery stuff.

You can get it from anywhere that sells to farms or people that have chickens. We get ours from a fairly local pet shop, lol.*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It does a little bit, but I have tracking mats outside my litter trays I also found that unlike worlds best, chick crumbs don't go down to that fine powdery stuff.
> 
> You can get it from anywhere that sells to farms or people that have chickens. We get ours from a fairly local pet shop, lol.*


Think I'll be getting some! And it is definately flushable?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Think I'll be getting some! And it is definately flushable?


Anything that is biodegradable is flushable (within reason), so yes, it can't cause a blockage because it breaks down easily.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It does a little bit, but I have tracking mats outside my litter trays I also found that unlike worlds best, chick crumbs don't go down to that fine powdery stuff.
> 
> You can get it from anywhere that sells to farms or people that have chickens. We get ours from a fairly local pet shop, lol.*


ok next question LOL
Are your mats specifically FOR tracking, or just normal mats that you have bought and it just so happens that it reduces tracking??


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I bought one from a show once. It was good, but was'nt big enough. So I was in B&Q one day and noticed mats for muddy boots ect, which were made of exactly the same plasticy stuff, but 3 times the size. So I bought some...never looked back lol. They are fab, catch 90% of the bits and can be take out and shook into the bin when needed*


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> thats excellent - its cheaper than normal litter!
> I have just started buying sophisticat which is £9 for 16kgs - its ok so far and smells nice.
> But somethings cheaper which is also flushable is excellent!
> 
> Bee let me know if you find somewhere


Which Sophisticat do you use? There seemed to be so many when I googled it....  TA

I cannot find a chick crumb in the Glasgow area......

Den


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*This is what I get for mine Dunno wether you can get it delivered*

BOCM Pauls Farmgate Chick Crumbs ACS (Size: 20 kg)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

ive just found a nice litter in co op it doesnt clump limited mess sieves really well and is good with odour i just got it as an emergncy and im delighted with it


----------



## Den29 (Sep 17, 2008)

Fantastic Selk, they do indeed deiver for £6.00 which is still way cheaper than I was gonna pay for flushable litter...
Thankyou 

Den


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I use "Worlds Best" it is quite expensive but is flushable and clumps really well so no smells.
> 
> You can get it from a few online stores
> 
> ...


I have seen World's Best in [email protected] I intend to change the cat litter I am currently using, its a very cheap brand, which I bought on purpose in an effort to cut costs as the company I work for are down sizing.

Its very dusty and only this morning I had to clean Sweep's face he looked like he had climbed up a chimney, his head was covered, it was in his eyes, up his nose. It isn't saving money if it becomes a health issue for my cats.

I cleaned him with cooled boiled water.

Sue


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Den29 said:


> Which Sophisticat do you use? There seemed to be so many when I googled it....  TA
> 
> I cannot find a chick crumb in the Glasgow area......
> 
> Den


The sophisticat i get from Pets at home - its in a pink bag


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Den29 said:


> Fantastic Selk, they do indeed deiver for £6.00 which is still way cheaper than I was gonna pay for flushable litter...
> Thankyou
> 
> Den


Excellent selks thanks for that.
Also great Den thanks for finding out about delivery - i will definately be ordering some once i have found some rubber mats!


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a good thread

I did some ordering at the pet supermarket online shop (whose links don't work so I'm using other shops' links) and bought one of these litter trays:

Omega Paw Roll'n Clean Self Cleaning Litter Box | Pet Supplies UK

(Omega Paw Self Cleaning Litter Box)

I also bought a small pack of these chick crumbs to try with it:

 <

(Crediton Milling Natural Chick Crumbs 5kg)

the idea was to try a sample before getting a bigger bag of chick crumbs. However these small pellets sized things are too big to work with the omega box tray because there is a grill the bits of litter need to slide through.

I have just invested in some world's best cat litter to use with it instead as this is recommended by reviewers of the tray (on another site - the petplanet shop site/amazon.) and it's flushable.

However I was wondering if anyone knew if any of the chick crumbs mentioned would come in bits which are a smaller size - comparable to world's best (never had that before) or "premium self clumping litter such as Premium Choice or Catsan Clumping Ultra." (again, not familiar with them)?

It would be better to spend less money on litter!

Thanks.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I ask why so many people use premium litter? Can litter be detrimental to cats?
I have always used Morissons own make 100% recycled paper litter as; 1- it is fully flushable, 2- its non toxic and 3- it doesn't stain the paws.
I don't know how good it is at dealing with odours etc as the tray is right next to our loo so soon as she poo's it gets scooped n flushed and her tray gets cleaned and replaced every second day. My flat doesn't smell of cat wee, in fact many people who have visited since we got Tiff have commented on how you would never know we had a cat. The stuff I use is under £3 a bag and lasts us about 2 weeks (maybe 8 or 10 tray changes) also it is very light and easy to carry.

Just one thing tho, my mum got it for her cat and landed up changing to something bigger and heavier as her big ragdoll flicked it everywhere! Tiff gets it on the floor right outside her box but is maybe too small to chuck it around properly yet??? 
I may well be back eating my words and re-reading this thread to get an alternative


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

The reason I get premium cat litter after already trying many, is because it has to be flushable (alot easier with living in a flat), hide all odurs, have no chemials or dust and I prefer it to clump as it is esier to remove the wee without it just sitting at the bottom of the tray!

But I have recently found out the litter I buy is the same stuff as what is used to feed baby chicks! So will be buying some chick crumbs from now on (when I find somewhere that sells it!)


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Well the 'roll and clean' litter tray I bought is a bit rubbish. Unless it's just me who hasn't got the hang of it.

But the world's most expensive cat litter is truly amazing. I have a very deep layer of it in the tray (to avoid him peeing on the actual plastic itslef) and didn't realise how much my cat had been using the toilet today because there was zero odour. Although my roll away tray is supposed to sift out the clumps for me I ended up scooping about the tray with one of those long plastic spoons with holes in to find the clumps. The litter had clumped very well and cleanly and not at all smellily. And all flushed down the loo too!

However it is expensive so I might try cat's best okoplus next once I've got through all my world's best. Although I've yet to see how long it lasts - hopefully quite a while as I am just removing the clumps. I'm not sure I want to try chick crumbs again because of the lack of odour control. I think I would be better off with a van ness hooded deep tray though. (with the door removed.)

And I need to buy some new cooking utensils.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I have 5 roll n clean trays and have never had a problem with them. I also use Chick Crumbs and don't get any odour, but not the chick crumbs you have showed. I get a large sack that the chicken farmers use and it's great stuff*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

are the roll and clean trays awkward to clean, i wash mine out at least once a week would they harbour germs?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wendy.. are the chick crumbs definately flushable??x


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I have 5 roll n clean trays and have never had a problem with them. I also use Chick Crumbs and don't get any odour, but not the chick crumbs you have showed. I get a large sack that the chicken farmers use and it's great stuff*


It might be I've not just got the hang of the tray. But thanks for the info about the chick crumbs - you linked to a source earlier in the thread I think. I will try the one you recommend either with the roll and clean tray or with an ordinary hooded one. Many thanks.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> are the roll and clean trays awkward to clean, i wash mine out at least once a week would they harbour germs?


I don't know if they'd harbour germs but they area bit more fiddly to clean than an ordinary hooded tray because there's a grill part and you need to be careful when putting the top back on that it's firmly clipped in place. (so it doesn't come offf when you roll it). Other people probably don't find it too much of a bother though!

Having tried it out a bit more I'm going to get a van ness hooded one instead.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Selk, are any of these the anti tracking mats you got from B&Q?

Primeur Boot Tray Mat Black, 5014206279714

Primeur Interlocking Rubber Squares Mat Black, 5014206279752


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No, they look like fake turf, but brown, lol. It's a sort of spikey mat*


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

i got my mats from pets at home after frantically looking around places like B&Q for something suitable:

This one on their website is only a small one, but they do the big ones in store which is where i bought 3 of them and they are really good. The big ones are £9.99 each. The big ones are also oblong, whereas this one is a semi circle

Small Litter Mat by Pets at Home-Litter mats-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## bugglet (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont know if its called worlds best, but you can buy cat litter that is literally like toilet paper, which is good because 1.) Its much lighter to carry home from the store and 2.) it flushes away like toilet paper.

The only trouble I had with it, is it didnt contain deoderisers, so it got smelly quickly, I think as long as you were to clean the tray everyother day you'd be fine.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> i got my mats from pets at home after frantically looking around places like B&Q for something suitable:
> 
> This one on their website is only a small one, but they do the big ones in store which is where i bought 3 of them and they are really good. The big ones are £9.99 each. The big ones are also oblong, whereas this one is a semi circle
> 
> Small Litter Mat by Pets at Home-Litter mats-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


Thanks - I'll probably try one of these if I can't find the right type in B&Q.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

oscarthecat said:


> Thanks - I'll probably try one of these if I can't find the right type in B&Q.


I checked in B&Q 2 weeks ago and there werent any then (and we have a B&Q the size of an aircraft hangar!!) - i spotted the Pets at home ones by accident! LOL


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks. I think I may have to ring up one of the pets at home stores and see if they'll send me one. None near me.


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

pets at home couldn't deliver from their stores (I wanted a big one) but I found this -

the Petfood Warehouse - Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Large 35 - Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Large 35 - Pet Products Delivered to Your Door


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

oscarthecat said:


> pets at home couldn't deliver from their stores (I wanted a big one) but I found this -
> 
> the Petfood Warehouse - Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Large 35 - Tufted Litter Catcher Mat - Large 35 - Pet Products Delivered to Your Door


Yep that will work! Its made out of the same stuff - and still a reasonable price!


----------



## oscarthecat (Oct 1, 2008)

....thanks....


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Just to bump this - PAH at Beckton have started stocking organic chick crumb, 5kg is £5.99 x


----------

